# Looking for DJ bike



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

The max I want to spend is 500 dollars on a frame.

First DJ bike I've been looking at the Santa Cruz Jackal and the Kona Shonky

http://www.santacruzmtb.com/jackal/

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=50142

any other ones?


----------



## nasai (Apr 10, 2007)

For a few hundred more, you can get a Bottlerocket. Then again, you did say $500.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Check out the Blackmarket bikes and Transition ToP
http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/TrailOrPark.cfm


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

nasai said:


> For a few hundred more, you can get a Bottlerocket. Then again, you did say $500.


Bottlerocket for DJ? Who the hell needs 5inch of rear suspension to suck up their pump on dirt jumps?


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys I've narrowed it down Black Market Riot or the Banshee Scratch?


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a little spam. Something to think about.

http://t1maglio.pinkbike.com/buysell/325166/


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the Nicolai 2mtbx but 1,000 dollars is allot more then I want to spend for a frame I would rather get a riot and have it custom painted or whatever


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

t1maglio said:


> Just a little spam. Something to think about.
> 
> http://t1maglio.pinkbike.com/buysell/325166/


Thanks but I want the experience of building my own bike I've worked on them but never built one from the ground up so yeah thanks for the offer though.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

thing said:


> Thanks but I want the experience of building my own bike I've worked on them but never built one from the ground up so yeah thanks for the offer though.


Hey now, I can think out side the box. I'll disassemble everything, I got a bunch of boxes I can put the parts in seperatly, wipe the grease off, ya know, do it right. I work hard for my customers.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a Jackal for sale if yer interested. good deal.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

I've thought this over a lot and even though the Nicolai is so expensive and I said what I did about it I think I will save the money and get it. I would like to have something that will last and something I really like.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

how about the new Banshee Amp? It will be in the shops soon...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

08' Transition ToP or a Riot. 2 best IMO for $400-ish.

Spending $1,000 on an Aluminum DJ frame is outright stupid in my book. Unless you have endless amounts of dead presidents in your wallet.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> 08' Transition ToP or a Riot. 2 best IMO for $400-ish.
> 
> Spending $1,000 on an Aluminum DJ frame is outright stupid in my book. Unless you have endless amounts of dead presidents in your wallet.


After riding some of the other bikes I would have to agree. The 2mxtb is overkill and more then I would ever need.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

My suburban cost 478, incuding shipping and tax. Heres a pic of a nicely built one: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2041433/


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah I think I'm going to go with the riot rims pimplite's but fork ahhhhhhhhh! I have know f*%#ing idea!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

builttoride said:


> how about the new Banshee Amp? It will be in the shops soon...


Do you know the price for it?


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Umm, I have a brand new Pike 454, it has the lowered spring in it, could definitely include that with the MOB frame (new mob frame for same price as a new riot frame, sounds like a good deal). Both have 3 rides under their belts, the stuff is new, i just need to move it.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

norbar said:


> Do you know the price for it?


Frame will be around US$500


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

T1 - if you don't sel that Mob soon, I am gonna have to buy it just because it is so sweet.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

DMR Trailstar or DMR Sidekick with the new swoop system it is easy to switch between horizontal or vertical dropouts.

Charge Bender (steel or ti) - dream ht


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> T1 - if you don't sel that Mob soon, I am gonna have to buy it just because it is so sweet.


I'll make sure I post it a bit more to help that out


----------

